# Headphones for 3-5k



## anaklusmos (Nov 11, 2013)

Recently my old headphones, Sennheiser HD202 started having some issues (the left ear wire became a bit loose, so the sounds keeps getting cut off intermittently), so I am looking for a new pair to buy.Definitely want an upgrade from my these headphones. 
Would like closed back and supra/circumaural preferably. I am going to be using them for long durations, minimum 3 hours at a strech, up to 8 hours, for all variety of purposes like gaming, movies, TV shows and music. And my favourite kinds of music are Pop, Rock, Dubsteb/Chillstep (dont know if this is a genre ),etc, if that is of any help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 11, 2013)

Denon AH-D320 for your kinda music.

Want more polish....get the,,,,*www.flipkart.com/denon-ah-d510r-he...GHGY&ref=2295a14b-31cf-4772-8c31-b1ce56a17231


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 13, 2013)

I was looking at Grado SR60 and AT M-30 .... Preferably something of a more reputed brand


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 13, 2013)

What makes you think Denon is not reputed? A Company that makes Headphones which costs Rs 120,000.... The biggest mistake you guys do is running after brands in Audio. This very attitude makes people buy BOSE and then cry over spilt milk when they hear something like a Dali or Wharfedale or Monitor Audio, at half the price.

Grado SR60 is as bright as piece of mirror on a beach.Its very very bright with a to end thats not clean at all.If you are in to modding get them or get the SR80i which is better.ANd for the Audio Technica M 30 dont even comare it with the Denons on anything let alone teh 510R


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 13, 2013)

Im sorry, but I dont know much about audio devices. I was simply looking at some popularly recommended headphones on the net and wanted an opinion on them. 
The reason I did not ask about the Denon one is bcoz Flipkart doesnt have delivery for that in my area, the comment about a branded one was misplaced and meant to be in a separate sentence.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 13, 2013)

Check ProFX for Denon. If they would deliver.


----------



## pratheeshps (Nov 14, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Im sorry, but I dont know much about audio devices. I was simply looking at some popularly recommended headphones on the net and wanted an opinion on them.
> The reason I did not ask about the Denon one is bcoz Flipkart doesnt have delivery for that in my area, the comment about a branded one was misplaced and meant to be in a separate sentence.



Checkout at amazon here :Denon AH-D510R Mobile Elite Over-Ear Headphones with 3: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent price....^^


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 14, 2013)

Have u ever owned these? How is the comfort for extended durations?
Also the 310 model has many complaints on the net for extremely low build quality, and my usage is a bit rough


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 14, 2013)

Buddy as for build quality its the best it comes at that price. You should check some Senns and AKG and AT at that rice point. Moreover why are you looking at 310? Since you have the budget why dont you get the 510R or AH-D320?


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 15, 2013)

If i push up my budget to 6k is there anything better in that range? I saw the Sennheiser 280 PRO and Shure 440 which looked good


----------



## josin (Nov 15, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> If i push up my budget to 6k is there anything better in that range? I saw the Sennheiser 280 PRO and Shure 440 which looked good



Koss Pro DJ 100 - The Budget King

Buy KOSS PRO DJ100 Professional Stereo Headphones with cheapest price at Grabmore.in - Online Shopping of Electronics in India.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 19, 2013)

BUMP!!

More suggestions please guys


----------



## Darth Vader (Nov 19, 2013)

Denon 510R - I don't see any good reviews. Build quality is bad for its price.

Me too looking for one in the same budget as OP. Please suggest the BEST HEADPHONE @ 5k (Music.Gaming.Movies with volume control guys 
*
@OP Checkout Audio Technica ATH-AD500 
proaudiohome.com @ 4.4k (Coupon: ATHIDAY )*


----------



## chandhu (Nov 19, 2013)

more suggestions...??

ath ws55 - bassy
ath m35 - neutral
noontec zoro - neutral


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 22, 2013)

chandhu said:


> more suggestions...??
> 
> ath ws55 - bassy
> ath m35 - neutral
> noontec zoro - neutral



no idea what neutral means, and whether i need it or not 

PS: I have no interest/desire to ever use an AMP


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 23, 2013)

takemein said:


> Denon 510R - I don't see any good reviews. Build quality is bad for its price.
> 
> Me too looking for one in the same budget as OP.]



Denon AH-D510


----------



## High-Fidelity (Nov 23, 2013)

Without any doubt, Noontec Zoro.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 23, 2013)

^^Noontecs ,where? Flipkart dont have stocks anymore aand at over 7k they are a but expensive for what they deliver.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 26, 2013)

Is this : Amazon.com: Koss ProDJ100 Headphones: Electronics a good deal ?
Amazon is shipping to India for 4.6k all inclusive, or I am looking for someone coming from US in the next few week (which would put the cost to 2.6k)


----------



## Darth Vader (Nov 26, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Is this : Amazon.com: Koss ProDJ100 Headphones: Electronics a good deal ?
> Amazon is shipping to India for 4.6k all inclusive, or I am looking for someone coming from US in the next few week (which would put the cost to 2.6k)



If you can spend 6k and expect someone from USA, better look at in 100$ range.
The Fact is you don't have  a good HF for 100$....better spend a little more and get a *ATH-M50S Straight cable for 125$.* Worth every penny spent.
Amazon.com: Audio-Technica ATH-M50 Professional Studio Monitor Headphones with Coiled Cable: Electronics


----------



## sksundram (Nov 26, 2013)

takemein said:


> If you can spend 6k and expect someone from USA, better look at in 100$ range.
> The Fact is you don't have  a good HF for 100$....better spend a little more and get a *ATH-M50S Straight cable for 125$.* Worth every penny spent.
> Amazon.com: Audio-Technica ATH-M50 Professional Studio Monitor Headphones with Coiled Cable: Electronics



+1 This is the Headphone that MKBHD swear by. A great buy. Look no further.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes I have seen the raving reviews about M50 and would love to get it, It may be the best headphone in the world, but under no circumstances can i go above 6k (not even a single rupee).
And im going from 5k to 6k ONLY if really worth it


----------



## josin (Nov 27, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Yes I have seen the raving reviews about M50 and would love to get it, It may be the best headphone in the world, but under no circumstances can i go above 6k (not even a single rupee).
> And im going from 5k to 6k ONLY if really worth it



Headphone Buying Guide - Head-Fi.org Community

If not Koss this fits your bill *www.amazon.com/Fostex-Semi-Open-Headphones-Commercial-Applications/dp/B0002MT6RY


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 27, 2013)

You are making a mistake not going for the Denon 510R at Rs 4500. Anyways ... its your wish...do take a look at these too... Noontec Zoro Fashion Hi-Fi Professional Headphone Black | eBay


----------



## Darth Vader (Nov 27, 2013)

@OP It is better to try for yourself and buy. 

You have had plenty of suggestions for your budget....and it's your time to go down to the shop, hear for yourself and decide.

Good luck.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 28, 2013)

takemein said:


> @OP It is better to try for yourself and buy.
> 
> You have had plenty of suggestions for your budget....and it's your time to go down to the shop, hear for yourself and decide.
> 
> Good luck.



Any suggestions where I can find these headphones to try? Whichever electronics store I go to, all they have is random assortment of Sennheiser and Sony headphones, with the salesman trying to push the Beats on me :S


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 2, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Any suggestions where I can find these headphones to try? Whichever electronics store I go to, all they have is random assortment of Sennheiser and Sony headphones, with the salesman trying to push the Beats on me :S



BUMP!!


----------



## Adibaba (Jan 23, 2014)

Guys i hav also the same query just i m into a headphones that have large soundstage and bit of punchy bass same budget


----------



## samudragupta (Jan 24, 2014)

inorder to enjoy wide soundstage you require open headphones, something like these MDR-IF245RK : HiFi / Home Theatre Headphones : Headphones : Sony India


----------



## Adibaba (Feb 3, 2014)

These are wireless cud u suggest me some wired ones under 4k


----------

